# Holiday.



## Soren (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello everyone  

Just wanted to announce that I'll be gone on Holiday for 2½ weeks as of tomorrow, so I will be unable to respond to any PM's or posts on the forum during this time.

Thank you for your attention. 

(Couldn't find anywhere else to post this, so Admins feel free to move this thread if its improperly situated)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 10, 2005)

Have fun and dont get crabs.....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2005)

Enjoy it, Soren.


----------



## Soren (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you very much guys.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Have a good one 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

man the longest heliday i've ever had was 3 nights


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2005)

Have fun Soren and dont do anything that I would'nt do.
Oh dear looks like your request has gone straight down the drain Les


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 11, 2005)

Seeya soon!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

Enjoy!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 11, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> man the longest heliday i've ever had was 3 nights




Pathetic.  


I'm going to Brasil for three days under a month (7/18 LAX departure, 8/15 Guarulhos departure) on Monday.  I'll still show around, though...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

For the first week of August im going to Spain for 10 days.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

hey don't take the pish!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Whats a pish?  Well, according to dictionary.com:

1 entry found for pish.
pish ( P ) Pronunciation Key (psh)
interj. 
Used to express disdain.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

ha! i bet you all think that's a typo, well it wasn't! i did that deliberatly for comedy effect.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Of course it was dear.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

I actually believe it wasn't a typo - that'd be a really dumb typo since the S and H are quite far apart. However, I just think he's a tit for it...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Hes just a tit in general


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

hey, atleast that makes me closer to a tit that you've ever been!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Ive held several tits. They always get stuck in the garden room.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

That was so lame it was good. Well done... 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

i don't get it ??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

You wouldnt.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

explain.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ive held several tits. They always get stuck in the garden room.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

ah i see now........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2005)

Im going to the Carribean with my wife in August. I just hope we dont get hit by a Hurricane while I am there.


----------



## Soren (Jul 22, 2005)

Thank you guys for your good wishes and advice !  

It became a 'beautiful' trip to Austria, however it rained alot, but that didnt spoil the vacation though. (It just shortened it abit )


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

Well welcome back then. Too bad about the rain, but it sounds like you enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome back, Soren.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

WB 8)


----------



## Soren (Jul 23, 2005)

Thank you very much guys, im happy to be back


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

Where in Austria did you go? I have family down there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 25, 2005)

Where are the photos?!?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah would be nice to see.


----------



## Soren (Jul 25, 2005)

Sorry guys, no Digi-photo's only Film ones, however I'll acquire a scanner soon so guys can get to see'em.  

Adler, 

I went to Eisenstadt and then Grossglockner, beautiful places ! 

One very interesting experience was that upon driving up the mountains, the scenery turns from warm and sunny, to snowy  Wierd experience  

And I've got to say, Eisenstadt is the most beautiful little town I've ever been to.  

So where in Austria do you have relatives Adler ?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 26, 2005)

I've just got back from Austria- I went on my old school's music tour.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow, maybe you stood next to Soren on the street and didn't even know it. 

Welcome back, by the way.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 26, 2005)

I didn't go to that part, I was in Villach and Lanskron


----------



## Crazy (Jul 26, 2005)

On holiday! *dives into bass riff*

dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dum dum


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 26, 2005)

good song that!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

i hate greenday!!

"Club tropicana drinks are freeeeee, fun and sunshine there's enough for everyone"

now that's a holiday anthem............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2005)

Soren said:


> So where in Austria do you have relatives Adler ?



They live in Salzburg and Zell Am See (I may have spelled that wrong). Both very beautiful places.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 28, 2005)

Greenday is a pussy shit!

Did you ever heard about the Romanian three-members band O-Zone (more Gay-Zone to me)? They sing that last year popular shit Drago Stin Dei. I hate this the most.

Another unbeleiveable shit is Daddy Yankee - Gazolina.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah i've heard and hate both.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i hate greenday!!
> 
> "Club tropicana drinks are freeeeee, fun and sunshine there's enough for everyone"
> 
> now that's a holiday anthem............



Im sorry, but that is a TERRIBLE song.  Greenday are amazing...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

Thankyou CC, at least I have one person on my side


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, theyre well good!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

i don't think having CC on your side is a good thing


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

I can think of having worse people on my side, Lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah but skimmey's not here right now


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm omnipresent. I never leave! *MMUUAAAHHAAAHAAAHAAAHAAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!*  


Well...that's not true. 


Now, something was said about me...I think it may have been bad....

Oh well, supper's almost done!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Random.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

Im with CC. I happed to like Green Day.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah I dont normally like "popular music", I tend to be a little more original, but theyre good.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

I tend not to like that kind of music either but after seeing them at Rock Im Park I was truely impressed.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

i hate green day..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

I prefer Something Corporate though...MMMM, piano rock..


----------

